# (SOLVED) Windows 7 associates all programs to adobe reader



## undertaxxx

Control Panel\\Programs\\Default Programs\\Set Default Programs

Maybe change it manually?


----------



## shazamy13

When i go there Adobe Reader doesn't even show up!
if i go to "Associate a File or Protocol with a Specific Program", it does show up there, but it shows that it's only associated with the extensions it's supposed to be associated with.
so as far as windows knows everything is associated properly, yet the problem exists


----------



## mushroomboy

different adobe reader version?


----------



## shazamy13

SOLVED!
so what was causing the issue was a problem with the association of the .LNK files.
these files are actually just shortcuts.
there is a way to manually fix the problem, which consists of editing a registry file. which can be found here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/172053

or you can just download a fix, which can be found here:
http://www.winhelponline.com/fileasso/lnk_fix_w7.zip

The automatic fix file worked for me just fine, even though it gave me an error saying that some of the keys could not be changed because they are in use.


----------

